# Ima Chicken...



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2018)

Watercolor with colored pencil...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 8, 2018)

Love this, Juls! He looks like my rooster, Sergeant Peeper.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2018)

Sergeant Peeper! O! yeah, I get it .. love it!  Thanks for your kind words...


----------



## Robbie (Aug 8, 2018)

Well done Fire. Love it Reminds me of corn flakes.   It was Gumby made me think of it though. Good morning!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Aug 8, 2018)

He’s got that look in his eye...I knew a Rhode Island
Red once, big red feathered cock, mean, territorial,
wouldn’t allow anyone around the hens. He’d jump up
 and strike with those big leg spurs...when you’re in 
shorts they hurt!
But....he was quite beautiful like this guy.


----------



## bobo (Aug 9, 2018)

Hola 
Like the second one best, where he's not yet so heavy ... in looks and bib - lolol


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2018)

Robbie said:


> Well done Fire. Love it Reminds me of corn flakes.   It was Gumby made me think of it though. Good morning!



LOL... yeah  Thank you, I appreciate your comments...




TuesdayEve said:


> He’s got that look in his eye...I knew a Rhode Island
> Red once, big red feathered cock, mean, territorial,
> wouldn’t allow anyone around the hens. He’d jump up
> and strike with those big leg spurs...when you’re in
> ...



Oh yeah, they can be aggressive... maybe that is where "cock of the walk" or "cocky" comes from....  Thanks for your comments...




bobo said:


> Hola
> Like the second one best, where he's not yet so heavy ... in looks and bib - lolol



You almost always like the unfinished paintings... but .. then, I never know when a painting IS finished...  Thank you, Dear bobo...


----------



## bobo (Aug 10, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> ...
> You almost always like the unfinished paintings... but .. then, I never know when a painting IS finished...  Thank you, Dear bobo...



I'm sorry dear,
But the lighter a pic is, the more appealing it normally appears to most people 
May be you're thinking more about elaborating it to the LIKING, and not as much on how it APPEARS to an onlooker ??
But we, the onlookers haven't seen your motif, hence don't know whether it's right or wrong in that aspect.
Just want an appealing pic 

each::love_heart::teapot:


----------



## ParadoxBrother (Aug 11, 2018)

Very beautiful work! I, love the natural color palette you chose, and your brush strokes are very smooth and confident. There's a nice balance of light and dark, and the texture is very gentle. One thing I've done before with watercolor in the past is to use a thin black ink pen to add small textures and details you can't get with a brush, it can really make certain areas pop. I always have an appreciation for watercolor, and I love to see the things that people can accomplish with it. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for more of your works in the future, this looks really nice!


----------

